# need help setting up my 4-lane track with ultimate racer 3.0



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

hi i need some help, i'm trying to find out step by step or the easiest way to hook up ultimate racer 3.0 from my computer to the track for races,lap times ect. all i know is that it it connects from your printer port, how do i go about doing this the cheapest way possible? i hope this isn't a strange question to ask. and is it hard to set up for two seperate tracks? or should i just set it up for one? i'm building a 4 lane oval and road course. down the road i want to build a drag strip. or if anyone suggests using a different race program other than ultimate racer 3.0

i also am going to post my pictures of the track when finished. so everyone can see it, i am having a blast doing this, when i was younger i use to race box stocks and womps and also flexis with my dad years ago. then we been racing 1/4 scale cars remote control and thats a blast, now i am finding myself doing ho slots and its fun especially with my kids, its something for the family and friends.

i just wanted to share that with everyone and to thank everyone i have talked to in the swap and sell section, i have made very good transactions with 4 of you guys which i cant remember at the top of my head the user names but i will be giving you guys good ratings.

if anyone can guide me thru this set-up that would be much appreciative, thanks, shon bates:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am using track mate it cost like 125.00 and the software is free, my buddy is coming over tomorrow to wire it up if i remember i will have him get on the pc and send you info


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

munsonator008 said:


> I am using track mate it cost like 125.00 and the software is free, my buddy is coming over tomorrow to wire it up if i remember i will have him get on the pc and send you info


thank you very much, i'm not very good at wiring but i'm willing to give it a shot, i appreciate the information and the picture, does trackmate have a web site? i will try searching on the web to. let me know what i need to buy to get it hooked up, and how yours works, i bet your excited to get yours up and running. thanks, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

me either thats why my buddy is doing it lol, i guess the one i got was 89.00 plus i have a relay with it, comes with cables etc everything you need, he even knows how to build a inferred scoring tower 

TrackMate Racing.com


----------

